# The Big Drip On My Camping Trip.



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We were camping over the weekend and got hit with a thunderstorm on Saturday night. The slide out developed a pretty big leak. We collected 12 cups of water by morning.


















Jessica


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Bummer,







That's a gusher, better make the appointment at the dealer since an 07 should still be under warranty,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!! that really stinks
Make sure you show your Dealer this picture of the leak
Picture worth a 1000 words

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG! That's terrible. I'd call the dealer, first thing in the morning, and insist on taking it on in. That water needs to come out, and it's probably ran behind the outside wall, as well. No patch job here. The affected area of the slide would be rebuilt, if it was mine, as you're gonna have a problem with mold, for sure.
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The slide has very few places it can leak. It still should not leak, but were you level? I always lean it a little so the water runs to the outside of the slide. If you were leaning the other way, the water would run towards the seal. Just asking


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

sgalady said:


> The slide has very few places it can leak. It still should not leak, but were you level? I always lean it a little so the water runs to the outside of the slide. If you were leaning the other way, the water would run towards the seal. Just asking


Yes, we were level. The bubble was a little away from the slide, but still within the hash marks on the level. I guess it makes sense to lean towards the slide side if you canâ€™t be perfectly even. Weâ€™ll keep that in mind.

Jessica


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Chestnut said:


> We were camping over the weekend and got hit with a thunderstorm on Saturday night. The slide out developed a pretty big leak. We collected 12 cups of water by morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rrrrrr!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Holy cow! That's terrible. I'd be concerned about internal damage too.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That's not a leak, that's a gusher. If something like that happens the best thing to do is bring in the slide.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

That really sucks....

I would call the dealer first thing and set up an appointment. Like Don said, make sure they see the picture.

Positive note here.....I SERIOUSLY DOUBT you will have mold issues. The slide is independent of the walls, which are sealed. There is nowhere for the water to impregnate the walls. Judging from you picture, it looked as if the rubber gasket leaked around the slide. If you have a good driving rain and any debris caught in the top of the slide this will happen. It is kinda like when you pull in your rear slide without wiping it down and you get water in the interior.

I would not go blowing up at the dealer just yet. Remember, you get more bees with honey! Just be sure you are firm, but polite......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> We were camping over the weekend and got hit with a thunderstorm on Saturday night. The slide out developed a pretty big leak. We collected 12 cups of water by morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no suggestions...just wanna say I love the title and post script to this thread.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

From that picture, I'm surprised you only had 12 cups of water. I would seem more like 12 gallons.

I alway have a the trailer a bit higher in the front to get the water to run off the side slide and the queen slide in the rear. Guess if I knew it was going to rain that hard I might bring the side in to avoid potential water leaking.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> That really sucks....
> 
> I would call the dealer first thing and set up an appointment. Like Don said, make sure they see the picture.
> 
> ...


Tim, I was referring to the walls of the SLIDE possibly having water damage, not the exterior walls of the TT, even though, technically, the slide wall makes up part of that wall. That was quite a lot of water, and it had to go somewhere. I surely wouldn't want them to just dry it out and use the same materials that were water-damaged to repair it with!
Darlene


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

So much for wanting to go camping in the rain. Good luck on the fix.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Isn't that one of those things you find at the pool?

I believe it's called a "Water Slide?"  

sorry, couldn't help myself








I'm sure it's an easy fix by the dealer


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

sgalady said:


> That really sucks....
> 
> I would call the dealer first thing and set up an appointment. Like Don said, make sure they see the picture.
> 
> ...


Tim, I was referring to the walls of the SLIDE possibly having water damage, not the exterior walls of the TT, even though, technically, the slide wall makes up part of that wall. That was quite a lot of water, and it had to go somewhere. I surely wouldn't want them to just dry it out and use the same materials that were water-damaged to repair it with!
Darlene
[/quote]

No disrespect intended there....

My point is the the slide is seperate from the other walls and is sealed glass with a rubber roof. We always have some water seepage with the usual condensation, if you do not wipe the top down.

Finally, if the gelcoated fiberglass walls allow water penetration, the unit is totally worthless anyway. The walls on the slide are only maybe 3/4" thick and should not allow water penetration, just like a boat hull.

Now, the walls inbetween the slides............That's a different story!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your leak. I am glad you took a picture because the dealer cannot give you anything but help now.

Thor


----------

